# roll one's eyes



## argyro (Jul 7, 2012)

Αυτό, ρε παιδιά, πώς το λέμε στα ελληνικά; Γιατί διαβάζω διάφορες μεταφράσεις τύπου "γύρισε τα μάτια στον ουρανό"  και δε νομίζω ότι αποδίδει το αποδοκιμαστικό ύφος (αποδοκιμαστικό είναι στα κείμενα που συναντώ, όχι στο emoticon...) 

Συγγνώμη αν το έχουμε ξαναγράψει, δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2012)

Στο εμότικον είναι πιο πολύ αυτο που καταλαβαίνω εγώ από την έκφραση: "Θεέ μου, τι άλλο θα ακούσω ακόμα;"


----------



## crystal (Jul 7, 2012)

Μου τη δίνει κι εμένα αυτή η έκφραση! Κατά καιρούς έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το "αλληθώρισε", αλλά έχω καταλήξει στο "ύψωσε το βλέμμα στο ταβάνι". Πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 7, 2012)

Δεν τα γουρλώνουμε και λίγο τα μάτια με αποδοκιμασία; 

Έστρεψε αποδοκιμαστικά το βλέμμα στον ουρανό/στο ταβάνι. 

Μπορεί όμως να είναι και απελπισμένος ή απαυδησμένος όταν το κάνει αυτό.


----------



## Themis (Jul 7, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται το εμότικον, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται καμία περιγραφή της κίνησης των ματιών που να μπορεί να δηλώσει το νόημα. Οπότε συντάσσομαι με την SBE. Δίπλα στο εμότικον, το συντομότερο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι: "Τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε;" Για την ίδια την έκφραση μέσα σε κείμενο, θα παράλλασσα λίγο την ιδέα του Αζιμούθιου: "Έστρεψε ένα βλέμμα ικεσίας στον ουρανό".


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2012)

...
«Αναλόγως, μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμα και τα καρτερικά, απεγνωσμένα, αηδιασμένα, εκνευρισμένα ή απηυδισμένα, σαν επιρρήματα ή σαν βλέμματα, αν ξέρουμε την αιτία. Αν δεν την ξέρουμε...», είπε στρέφοντας ψηλά το απελπισμένο βλέμμα του.

(idiomatic) To deliberately turn one's eyes upwards, usually to indicate disapproval, indifference or frustration.
syn: turn one's eyes upwards


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2012)

Κι εγώ ψάχνω χρόνια τώρα για μια ελληνική απόδοση αυτής της έκφρασης, αλλά φαίνεται πως η τρισχιλιετής πάλι ατύχησε. Ιδιαιτέρως με απασχολεί αυτές τις μέρες, αφότου διαπίστωσα ότι το Fifty Shades of Grey έχει αυτή την έκφραση ψωμοτύρι, και αναρωτήθηκα πώς το έχει αποδώσει ο μεταφραστής του βιβλίου.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 7, 2012)

Αχ Παναγιά μου, δεν βασανίζομαι μόνο εγώ μ' αυτή την έκφραση!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2012)

Όχι, δεν βασανίζεσαι μόνο εσύ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 7, 2012)

Αν ταίριαζε στο κείμενό μας, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε: Είπε η Σούζαν, με μια έκφραση αποδοκιμασίας/απελπισίας και μπλα μπλα στα μάτια. Και να το φάμε αμάσητο. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 7, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Αν ταίριαζε στο κείμενό μας, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε: Είπε η Σούζαν, με μια έκφραση αποδοκιμασίας/απελπισίας και μπλα μπλα στα μάτια. Και να το φάμε αμάσητο. ;)



Είναι ένα μείγμα απαυδημού, αγανάκτησης, αποδοκιμασίας, ψιλοτσαντίλας, κάτι ανάμεσα σε "όχι πάλι!", "ουφ, Θεέ μου!" και "για όνομα!" 
Ναι, ναι, λένε απηυδισμένοι rolling their eyes, _ελληνικά _όμως, πώς το λες; Έλα μου ντε!
Ε, κάπως έτσι... :inno:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2012)

Στο Fifty Shades of Grey επαναλαμβάνεται ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ φορές η έκφραση: "Are you rolling your eyes at me?" Και συνήθως ακολουθεί η "τιμωρία". Είναι αδύνατο να το φάει αμάσητο ο μεταφραστής.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Στο Fifty Shades of Grey επαναλαμβάνεται ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ φορές η έκφραση: "Are you rolling your eyes at me?" Και συνήθως ακολουθεί η "τιμωρία". Είναι αδύνατο να το φάει αμάσητο ο μεταφραστής.



Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μήπως ένα πλάγιο πηδηματάκι θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο; Του στυλ: "Δεν κατάλαβα! Μ' αγριοκοιτάς;" ή "Τι σημαίνει το στραβοκοίταγμα;" ή "Μπα, ειρωνεία; Τώρα θα δεις!" Ή κάτι τέτοιο, τέλος πάντων, πιο προσαρμοσμένο στο τυπικό των υποτίτλων. Πιάνεις το νόημα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2012)

Επιβεβαιώνετε επομένως την υποψία μου ότι οι Έλληνες δεν κάνουν αυτή την κίνηση παραδοσιακά, γιατί αλλιώς θα είχαμε περιγραφή, και όσοι την κάνουν την ξέρουν από το σινεμά και την τηλεόραση. Εμείς τι κάνουμε αντίστοιχα; Ξεφυσάμε, μήπως;

Αλεξάνδρα, σχετικά με το Fifty Shades, δεν το έχω διαβάσει, διάβασα όμως εκτενή κριτική σε κάποιο μπλογκ, όπου ο κριτικός παραθέτει αποσπάσματα και επισημαίνει τα λογοτεχνικά κλπ λάθη του κειμένου. Και ένα από αυτά είναι το ότι επαναλαμβάνει συνεχώς τα ίδια και τα ίδια, παρόλο που το κείμενο λέει το σουλουπώσανε εκατό επιμελητές (υποθέτω υπάρχει όριο στο πόσο μπορείς να σουλουπώσεις χωρίς να γίνεις συν-συγγραφέας). Οπότε ο μεταφραστής θα το βελτιώσει άμα αρχίσει να το εμπλουτίζει, και χρειάζεται να βρει μία έκφραση γενικής χρήσεως και να την επαναλαμβάνει συνεχώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2012)

Έχεις δίκιο, SBE, για τις ατέλειωτες επαναλήψεις. Μια άλλη έκφραση που επαναλαμβάνεται ad nauseam είναι "my inner goddess".


----------



## bernardina (Jul 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επιβεβαιώνετε επομένως την υποψία μου ότι οι Έλληνες δεν κάνουν αυτή την κίνηση παραδοσιακά, γιατί αλλιώς θα είχαμε περιγραφή, και όσοι την κάνουν την ξέρουν από το σινεμά και την τηλεόραση. Εμείς τι κάνουμε αντίστοιχα; Ξεφυσάμε, μήπως;



Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ακριβείς -και ειλικρινείς-, εννιά φορές στις δέκα, το αντίστοιχο στριφογύρισμα των ματιών είναι για μας το πλατάγισμα της γλώσσας (αυτό το τσκ) με ταυτόχρονο ή όχι αναστεναγμό/ξεφύσημα ή στραβομουτσούνιασμα, που δείχνει ότι μέσα μας λέμε: μα τι λέει τώρα ο μαλάκας ανόητος... Ακριβώς γι' αυτό θεωρείται τόσο απαξιωτικό και εκνευρίζει ή θυμώνει τον αποδέκτη του, πράγμα που σ' εμάς φαίνεται παράξενο γιατί δεν το πολυέχουμε.
Εκτός από απαξιωτικό θεωρείται και παιδιάστικο, ανώριμο, δείγμα αγένειας και κακής συμπεριφοράς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εκτός από απαξιωτικό θεωρείται και παιδιάστικο, ανώριμο, δείγμα αγένειας και κακής συμπεριφοράς.


Γι' αυτό ο πρωταγωνιστής θυμώνει όταν το κάνει η πρωταγωνίστρια, και βρίσκει ευκαιρία να την "τιμωρήσει".


----------



## bernardina (Jul 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Γι' αυτό ο πρωταγωνιστής θυμώνει όταν το κάνει η πρωταγωνίστρια, και βρίσκει ευκαιρία να την "τιμωρήσει".



Με άλλα λόγια, το BDSM πάει σύννεφο... 
Γι' αυτό, κορίτσια, προσοχή σε ποιον περιστρέφετε απαξιωτικά τα μάτια σας


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ακριβείς -και ειλικρινείς-, εννιά φορές στις δέκα, το αντίστοιχο στριφογύρισμα των ματιών είναι για μας το πλατάγισμα της γλώσσας (αυτό το τσκ) με ταυτόχρονο ή όχι αναστεναγμό/ξεφύσημα ή στραβομουτσούνιασμα, που δείχνει ότι μέσα μας λέμε: μα τι λέει τώρα ο μαλάκας ανόητος...



Ούτε αυτό νομίζω ότι το έχω δει πολλές φορές εν Ελλάδι. Μου έλεγε πάντως μια φίλη διερμηνέας ότι είχε έναν Έλληνα πελάτη ασθενή σε αγγλικό νοσοκομείο που νόμιζε, όπως πολλοί που δεν έχουν επαφή με ξένους, ότι μόνο τις λέξεις δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι ξένοι, τα επιφωνήματα και τις χειρονομίες τις καταλαβαίνουν, το ίδιο με μας. Η νοσοκόμα του ήταν παρόμοιο ξουράφι, αλλά από την αγγλόφωνη μεριά. Ένα πρωί πάει η διερμηνέας στο νοσοκομείο και τη βουτάει η νοσοκόμα και της κάνει παράπονα ότι ο ασθενής είναι αγενής, εχθρικός, κάτι τον ενοχλεί κλπ. Τι είχε γίνει; Πήγαινε η νοσοκόμα και τον ρώταγε κάτι, αυτός δεν καταλάβαινε αλλά για παν ενδεχόμενο έλεγε όχι, μόνο που αντί να πει όχι έλεγε ΤΣΟΥ. Το άκουγε η νοσοκόμα και καταλάβαινε tsk, κοινώς αυτός δυσανασχετεί με μένα και τι στο καλό, εγώ τον ρώτησα πως αισθάνεται κλπ κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, το BDSM πάει σύννεφο...



Απο την κριτική που διάβασα, όχι, για το 98% του έργου μόνο το κουβεντιάζουν το θέμα, και μάλιστα αναρωτιόταν ο κριτικός πως του βγήκε το όνομα με το 2%.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κι εγώ ψάχνω χρόνια τώρα για μια ελληνική απόδοση αυτής της έκφρασης, αλλά φαίνεται πως η τρισχιλιετής πάλι ατύχησε.



Μα γιατί λες ότι ατύχησε η τρισχιλιετής; Ορίστε, υπάρχει το «στριφογύρισε τα μάτια». Τόσοι και τόσοι το λένε, το ίδιο σημαίνει κυριολεκτικά, μόνο έναν άσχημο λόγο μπλαμπλά έχει το _στριφογυρίζω_ προς το _roll_. Και ο τύπος μπορεί να τιμωρεί την τύπα κάθε που τον κοιτάζει ειρωνικά ή κοροϊδευτικά. Στις λέξεις θα κολλήσουμε; (Θεληματικό πηγούνι έχει; Αυτό έχει σημασία.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2012)

Ευκαιρία να μου λύσετε και την άλλη απορία, τι στο καλό είναι το θεληματικό πηγούνι; Τετράγωνο; Στρογγυλό; Με βουλίτσα; Αυτό που του ζητάς να πάει να σου φέρει τσιγάρα απ' το περίπτερο;


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2012)

...
strong chin, strong jaw (jawline), square jaw, powerful chin, wilful chin / jaw (_obsolete, rare_)





 



http://www.sevenart.gr/dynamicpics/ALL/thumbs/3135_Marlon Brando.jpg  

_If Chins Could Kill_ 

Living With Chin Envy


----------



## argyro (Jul 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επιβεβαιώνετε επομένως την υποψία μου ότι οι Έλληνες δεν κάνουν αυτή την κίνηση παραδοσιακά, γιατί αλλιώς θα είχαμε περιγραφή, και όσοι την κάνουν την ξέρουν από το σινεμά και την τηλεόραση. Εμείς τι κάνουμε αντίστοιχα; Ξεφυσάμε, μήπως;



Εγώ πάλι το κάνω πολύ - ακόμα κι όταν είμαι μόνη μου  (άμα ακούσω καμιά βλακεία στο ραδιόφωνο ή αν κάνω εγώ καμιά βλακεία - συνηθίζεται να κάνω...) Αλλά μαζί κάνω κι ένα "τσ" (όχι το "όχι", αυτό της νοσοκόμας που ανέφερε κάποιος). Τώρα, πόσο "παραδοσιακή" κίνηση είναι δεν ξέρω, ούτε κι από πού ακριβώς την κόλλησα. Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει πώς στο καλό θα το λέγαμε. Αν, δηλαδή, έβαζα ένα "τον κοίταξε απαξιωτικά/εκνευρισμένα/ταπεινωτικά/ενοχλημένος-η" θα ήταν εντάξει; 

Επιπλέον, καμιά φορά το κάνουν (κάνουμε) κι όταν αυτό που λέει ο συνομιλητής τους ή οι ίδιοι είναι αυτονόητο (ως οπτικοποίηση του "dah"). Εκεί τι κάνουμε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Είπαμε, έχουμε λύσεις... :)

Έστρεψε τα μάτια στον ουρανό, λες και περίμενε από τον θεό να του λύσει την απορία.
Άφησε τους βολβούς των ματιών του να στραφούν προς όλα τα σημεία του ορίζοντα.
Άφησε τα μάτια του να δείξουν εύγλωττα τα συναισθήματα [fill in the blank] που τον είχαν κατακλύσει.
Στριφογύρισε τα μάτια.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είπαμε, έχουμε λύσεις... :)
> Στριφογύρισε τα μάτια.


Μπα, δεν νομίζω τούτο 'δώ το τελευταίο που προτείνεις. Παραείναι ισχυρή η σύνδεση με το «του γύρισαν τα μάτια ανάποδα» για να επιτρέψει την παραπομπή σ' ένα απλό rolleyes.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είπαμε, έχουμε λύσεις... :)
> 
> Έστρεψε τα μάτια στον ουρανό, λες και περίμενε από τον θεό να του λύσει την απορία.
> Άφησε τους βολβούς των ματιών του να στραφούν προς όλα τα σημεία του ορίζοντα.
> ...



Αυτό ούτε με σφαίρες! 

Δεν _αφήνει _κανένα μάτι να δείξει τίποτα. Το βλέμμα/έκφραση δείχνει τα συναισθήματα. Τα μάτια απλώς στρέφονται, γυρνούν κλπ.

~Έστρεψε τα μάτια του προς το ταβάνι/τον ουρανό/τα επουράνια κλπ λες και...
~Την κοίταξε με βλέμμα γεμάτο αποδοκιμασία/με ύφος απαυδημένο...

Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη πάντα  :inno:


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, έκανα μια επίδειξη υπερβολής (κανένα από τα πρώτα τρία δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα), για να επαναλάβω τη δύναμη του αγγλισμού, που ήδη χρησιμοποιείται και θα χρησιμοποιείται πιο πολύ. Προς το παρόν, όποιος δεν τον μπορεί, θα λέει άλλα απλά, ελληνικά πράγματα: Τον κοίταξε απορημένος / αγανακτισμένος / με αποδοκιμασία / με έκδηλη απορία / με έκδηλη αγανάκτηση και άλλα τέτοια. Έχουμε μαζέψει αρκετά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2012)

Τον/την κοίταξε μπαφιασμένος...


----------



## Marinos (Sep 21, 2012)

Μια και σχολιάζαμε το _Fifty shades of grey_, ορίστε και fifty shades of chicken.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Στο ελληνικό:
Φαίνεται πως τελικά εξασκώ το bonding εδώ και χρόνια — με πουλερικά όμως. 

Στο αγγλικό:
It turns out I've been practicing BDSM for years — but with poultry.

Κάποιος πρέπει να εξηγήσει στον μεταφραστή/στη μεταφράστρια τη διαφορά μεταξύ _bonding_ και _bondage_ — αν και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι στα βιβλία (αλλά και στα κοτόπουλα) το ένα δέσιμο φέρνει τ' άλλο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάποιος πρέπει να εξηγήσει στον μεταφραστή/στη μεταφράστρια τη διαφορά μεταξύ _bonding_ και _bondage_ .



Γιατί αν ήταν ένα και το αυτό, το φόρουμ θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες προεκτάσεις... :inno:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

When did we start rolling our eyes to express contempt?

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο.
Μεταξύ άλλων λέει:
When did rolling one’s eyes become a way to signal disapproval?
Just in the last few decades. In previous centuries, it often meant the opposite—a look of passion and lust. According to the Oxford English Dictionary, people have been “rolling their eyes” since at least the 15th century. In Shakespeare’s narrative poem The Rape of Lucrece, he describes the rapist Sextus Tarquinius as looking hungrily upon Lucrece’s bed and “rolling his greedy eyeballs in his head.” A passage in Milton’s Paradise Lost warns of tempting women who are made only for “the taste/ Of lustful appetence … to troll the tongue, and roll the eye.” In the 18th and 19th centuries, rolling one’s eyes could signal “delicious danger” along with flirtation and loving affection. But the meaning of the gesture was still diverse: Other times the rolling of the eyes was described as a sign of savage ferocity, such as in the wild eyes of a rampaging horse, and by the time of Uncle Tom’s Cabin you could roll your eyes even as you were being droll and deadpan.
Another citation from the OED suggests that by 1931 you could roll your eyes “lugubriously,” and in Their Eyes Were Watching God (1937) Joe rolls his eyes “indifferently.” While this begins to approach today’s meaning, the old interpretation persisted at least as late as 1950, when Hank Penny’s 1950 song “Bloodshot Eyes” told of a fallen woman who would “roll those big brown eyes” to seduce a former flame. And some other meanings persisted, too: In Maurice Sendak’s Where the Wild Things Are from 1963, the titular monsters “roll their terrible eyes.” (Another sort of eye roll, in which the eyes roll straight up and back into the head, is still used to signal a sort of orgasmic pleasure, such as after a good meal. It’s unclear if this looks anything like the eye rolls described by Shakespeare and Penny.)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2013)

Συμβαίνει τώρα — το κείμενο που έχω μπροστά μου λέει: *“You’re Crazy”:* The sarcastic eye roll or eye shrug as in “whatever” so typically delivered from teens to their parents conveys boredom, sarcasm, frustration, or lack of respect (see Figure 18).​


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2015)

Εικονογράφηση.


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...
> Εικονογράφηση.




Μ' άρεσε η λεζάντα: «The ultimate tut». 
King Tut. 


Teach not thy eyes such scorn, for they were made
For wondering, sir, not for such contempt

_Richard III_, Final Act, Reburial Scene

Με την ευκαιρία, κι επειδή δεν το βλέπω στο νήμα, άλλη μια ιδέα μήπως χρησιμέψει: _μορφασμός δυσανασχέτησης_.


----------

